# TIMBER BASE FOR STONES



## Tathra11 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi all. I have a few stones that I want to mount on nice timber bases. For various reasons I can't make them myself, so I want to buy pre-made ones. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Many thanks.


----------



## RDalman (Jan 20, 2018)

I would recommend asking the wood suppliers of they could do it for you, just give them a rough drawing with the measurements you need. Maybe mark at burlsource, or a local aussie like the timber joint, probably any woodworker can do it.


----------



## Tathra11 (Jan 20, 2018)

RDalman said:


> I would recommend asking the wood suppliers of they could do it for you, just give them a rough drawing with the measurements you need. Maybe mark at burlsource, or a local aussie like the timber joint, probably any woodworker can do it.


Thanks, I will take the stones to the local hardware supplier, choose some suitable timber and have them cut it to size.


----------

